# Charities forced to buy hospital equipment



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

This is an old story that I didn't get round to raising at the time.

http://www.itv.com/news/tyne-tees/2012-11-29/cyber-surgery-could-transform-cancer-treatment/

This is the true face of Britain.

Basically, because we are finically fucked, we now have to rely on charities to provide hospitals with cancer radiotherapy machines.

We've got money for foreign aid, we've got money to facilitate the thousands of migrants that stroll through Calais every day, we've got billions to blow down the farce that is the EU, and we've got a bottomless pit to maintain the most demanding cancer that the UK possess, the welfare state.

When it comes to your health. I'm afraid they really don't care.

P.s the French are popping over to show us how to use it...........


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

And the PM is still going to send hundreds of millions of pounds as overseas aid :evil:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> This is an old story that I didn't get round to raising at the time.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/tyne-tees/2012-11-29/cyber-surgery-could-transform-cancer-treatment/
> 
> ...


I think DC still thinks we're a world power and likes to present himself as leader of it. The guy is like a blind busker without a stick. He's play-acting, "and let me make this absolutely clear" (his favourite phrase), he has precious little time for his own people, their problems and the stark reality of life in the UK for the majority.

He's like the gloss paint on a wooden door that hasn't been properly prepared. Shiny and new to start with but incapable of weathering the storm. And now with his paint well and truly peeling, we trundle towards the next election.

God help us.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you forgot the billions wasted on whether to go with joint stricker or the jump jets for our new carriers.........then 4 billion wasted on those brand new nimrods they scrapped oh and the new super computer system for the nhs that doesn't work. not sure which plebb out of him & cleggy is worse tbh


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> He's like the gloss paint on a wooden door that hasn't been properly prepared. Shiny and new to start with but incapable of weathering the storm. And now with his paint well and truly peeling, we trundle towards the next election.


I love it - what a fantastic analogy Rich! :lol: He is campaigning for gay marriage though (rightly in my opinion) in an attempt to gloss of that which is peeling, when he really needs to strip it back to the wood and start again. In my opinion the biggest problem isn;t DC, it is the alternative we currently have, who is probably unelectable.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> > He's like the gloss paint on a wooden door that hasn't been properly prepared. Shiny and new to start with but incapable of weathering the storm. And now with his paint well and truly peeling, we trundle towards the next election.
> 
> 
> I love it - what a fantastic analogy Rich! :lol: He is campaigning for gay marriage though (rightly in my opinion) in an attempt to gloss of that which is peeling, when he really needs to strip it back to the wood and start again. In my opinion the biggest problem isn;t DC, it is the alternative we currently have, who is probably unelectable.


Got to agree on the gay marriage point DC doesn't give a crap about it just smoke and mirrors to distract us from what is really going on


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > He's like the gloss paint on a wooden door that hasn't been properly prepared. Shiny and new to start with but incapable of weathering the storm. And now with his paint well and truly peeling, we trundle towards the next election.
> 
> 
> I love it - what a fantastic analogy Rich! :lol: He is campaigning for gay marriage though (rightly in my opinion) in an attempt to gloss of that which is peeling, when he really needs to strip it back to the wood and start again. In my opinion the biggest problem isn;t DC, it is the alternative we currently have, who is probably unelectable.


you have to be joking............are you telling me that the labour leader isn't a prime candidate for spitting image????? the second he opens his mouth i expect a puppet spraying spittle everywhere pmsl. kick him out and get his brother david in.........


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

you telling me that the labour leader isn't a prime candidate for spitting image????? the second he opens his mouth i expect a puppet spraying spittle everywhere pmsl. kick him out and get his brother david in.........[/quote]

:lol: .reminds me of wallace and grommit


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah bud i think you could be right.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

are you telling me that the labour leader isn't a prime candidate for spitting image????? the second he opens his mouth i expect a puppet spraying spittle everywhere pmsl. kick him out and get his brother david in.........[/quote]

Yes mate that is what I was saying  It shouldn;t matter how he sounds or looks but infortunately it does. Just means fewer people will vote rather than voting for someone they cannot relate with. They also wont vote for the liberals either. One result then, a tory majority in the next election (gawd elp us)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

In your list of millions that have been wasted on this and that you missed out the billions spent on overthrowing Gadafi and what is being poured into overthrowing another leader who is not a puppet of the west in Syria ,,,, yes , the gay marriage thing , another tool of mass distraction


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> In your list of millions that have been wasted on this and that you missed out the billions spent on overthrowing Gadafi and what is being poured into overthrowing another leader who is not a puppet of the west in Syria ,,,, yes , the gay marriage thing , another tool of mass distraction


He cant lose with it can he - he looks the statesman, liberal minded and fair and willing to take on his party if need be. Once againt the electorate will be taken in :twisted:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

They probablly will , as usual they don't have a clue about what is going on, massively distracted from the main issues , I wonder how many know why Mark Carney has been brought over :?,,,,,,,,,, I remember when it used to be a joke , " I don't know anything about politics , I just vote conservative " !!! it aint no joke now , but hey ,, who can one vote for now , certainly not new labour ( old tory )


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> They probablly will , as usual they don't have a clue about what is going on, massively distracted from the main issues , I wonder how many know why Mark Carney has been brought over :?,,,,,,,,,, I remember when it used to be a joke , " I don't know anything about politics , I just vote conservative " !!! it aint no joke now , but hey ,, who can one vote for now , certainly not new labour ( old tory )


No, because it is no different than what we currently have. There is not enough distance or difference between the parties these days and is why it is just the same ol same old I'm afraid. At one time we had the extremes of Thatcher (love her or loath her and I am in the loath category) she did what she thought was right and drove change, as did Wilson in the 60's. It was very clear what these people stood for; today they try to not get de-elected or elected and that os the only policy; little wonder though when half the nation choose not to vote; but then again I can understand that,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

To be fair on Camerbafoon , it was not him , or would it have been Millybank , who brought Mark Carney in , those are the people who run the country / world , we don't even know their names ,,,, not some dressed up suit from our political partys


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> To be fair on Camerbafoon , it was not him , or would it have been Millybank , who brought Mark Carney in , those are the people who run the country / world , we don't even know their names ,,,, not some dressed up suit from our political partys


Bob on, it is always the same old same old. New Labour were elected on a wave of optimism and hope following some very baron years; they did some decent things but come the end they all had there snouts in the trough just like all of the other pigs. Animal farm what is it about certain members of the human race that makes them so bloody corruptable?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BrianR said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair on Camerbafoon , it was not him , or would it have been Millybank , who brought Mark Carney in , those are the people who run the country / world , we don't even know their names ,,,, not some dressed up suit from our political partys
> ...


With the exception of a few noteable exceptions politics seems to attract a certain type of " snout in the trough " type , but that in its self does not condemn the whole human race.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i notice now that UNICEF are asking for money for water for the children involved in the Syrian conflict,,,,,,,,,, WTF,,, so the western powers pour money ,arms, resources and mercenaries into the country to effect an illegal overthrow of a government whom they do not like and then ask for charity to help those affected by the violence and turmoil,,,,,,,,,,,,, :?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...eir-stories-vital-reading-men--loved-ones.htm

Continuing on the healthcare theme, I came across this article in the mail. This will be more relevant to the guys 50+. If you read through all 3 guys were using the PSA test to keep an eye on their prostates.

Why? Because they are all prostate physicians.

A little further research revealed there is no screening programme in place for the general public, yet these guys were utilising there positions and experience to maintain an eye on there prostates by self checking themselves using this test.

Can't blame them, it may have well saved their lives. But outside the medical profession what chance does joe public stand?

LBC had a Macmillan nurse on the other week in regards to a report that puts UK residents behind the rest of Europe in regards to cancer care and treatment. I'll see if I can find a link and update.

I've not long turned 30, so my prostate isn't the first thing on my mind on a morning like it may be for others.

I appreciate we've all got different political views right across the spectrum, but we need to start getting a little more in tune with what's going on around us.

When I go to work In my profession, at the same time I want the NHS and the relevant people in the health ministry to be sat around a table working every hour delivering a first class service to me and everyone else.

If these 3 guys are doing this test, then it should be rolled out to everyone. Fucking everyone. Because nothing is more important than your health.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Two out of these three doctors detected other symptoms before they saw raised PSA levels, and they were testing themselves more often than any NHS screening program would be able to do.

Funding will always be finite, so regardless of how much money the NHS has, it always needs to spend it wisely, as every penny spent on one thing is a penny that can't be spent on something else.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

obviously i have not bothered to read or do any further resaerch into this article as coming fron that " weapon of mass distraction" i would not believe any of it and suspect the motives of the piece,,, next they will be citing these "facts" as a cause for further privatisation of the NHS... :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be fair, the article is mainly just quotes from three doctors. They don't try to make any points about NHS funding and neither does the article.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

As I mentioned, my prostate isn't something I need to worry about, but I can see value in having a screening process or access to a screening process which can help catch this disease.

As the article states, once it's spread to the bones or formed secondary cancers, the outlook is very poor..

I'd like to know that the health secretary is looking at getting new screening or new treatment out to the front line as quick as possible. It doesn't fill me with confidence when I read through these articles and apply some thought to them.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I can also see value in having access to a screening process, but I don't think we can assume that the reason there isn't a regular PSA based screening programme is because of mismanagement or lack of funding. These sorts of things will always be initially judged on a clinical basis so if they're not especially effective (as seems to be the case here) then that obviously has to be taken into account when deciding what to spend the money on.

I know people who work in NHS cancer services and have lost close family members to cancer. This doesn't make me an expert, but based on my experiences, I have no real issues with cancer treatment in the UK and I do know it's one of the best funded and fastest reacting areas of treatment we have.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, and if you want to read about something that hugely impacts NHS budgets, doctors ability to treat patients and, ultimately, our health I recommend reading 'Bad Pharma' by Ben Goldacre.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0007350740/ref=nosim?tag=bs0b-21

Drug companies are actively misleading doctors and patients, meaning the NHS spends money on treatments and tests that don't work. Even research carried out by universities and other 'independent' bodies can be biased, either due to commercial sponsorship, or publication bias.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I take onboard your points spandy. It's reassuring to hear compliments of the NHS on such an issue.

Perception is reality, and only mine at that I accept, I'd just like to see more pro-active agendas.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my compliments are for the clinical staff, who I have a lot of respect for. The stories I regularly hear about the management are slightly terrifying though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Well, my compliments are for the clinical staff, who I have a lot of respect for. The stories I regularly hear about the management are slightly terrifying though.


and some of the " nurses " and nursing standards are a disgrace


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my compliments are for the clinical staff, who I have a lot of respect for. The stories I regularly hear about the management are slightly terrifying though.
> ...


more than likely budget cuts forced from above i suspect m8ee, more than just a bad level of training.........hence why they have overturned the ban on whistle blowing that was in place.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

When will the penny ever drop? :roll: 
You see there is precious little difference between Labour, Conservatives or Lib Dems. The reason being they all follow the piper. Oh they may tweak things a little differently here and there but anybody who thought the con dems were ever going to be any real different to labour well you were deluding themselves.

I see Barclays have just awarded X number of bank executives millions of pounds in bonuses yet again. You get (if you are lucky) 0.5% on your savings ask for a loan and the interest rate is 13.5% well that's what my bank wanted to charge me. Wake up smell the coffee.

There is precious little you can do about it anyway as no matter which government we have they will all march to the beat and do what they are told. Think its bad now its going to get worse a lot worse. Whats happening in Cyprus could easily happen here, doubt me? Fine your choice but you don't have a choice with any likely government now or in the future.

The popular media will keep you in the dark so don't expect to hear the truth of the matter from them. Whats happening now was all predicted a few years ago but you never read about it in the Sun or the Telegraph I wonder why.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Les, we can do something about it.

Pull together and vote in an alternative party at the next general election.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Les, we can do something about it.
> 
> Pull together and vote in an alternative party at the next general election.


Sorry no real alternative party will ever be allowed to get into government it simply wont be allowed to happen that's for sure. You walk the line or you are a nobody. If any alternative party even looked like it might get into office then it would be prevented by a number of means.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well i realise that you lot are all doomed as there is no alternative for you,, have i not been saying this for soooo long, getting ridiculed etc,, ( ce la vie  ) but come september 18 2014 we ( in scotland  ) can and hopefully will vote for an alternative ,,, yea hay !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

les said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Les, we can do something about it.
> ...


Les, it is possible, and I'm sure you know this too.

Go alternative. If you feel inclined, then speak with friends and family and ask them to question themselves to consider an alternative vote.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Fab 4 TT said:
> ...


Oh there may well be alternatives but it would never be allowed to happen. Any party looking to change what as been the way for hundreds of years will not be allowed to get even close.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Les, have you been smoking the same stuff that Jimmy used too?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Les, have you been smoking the same stuff that Jimmy used too?


Na but here's a question for you.
When was the last time one of the 3 largest parties weren't in government? You can believe whatever you wish as to why that is and its got much more to do than our voting system. Right am out I will leave it with you. :wink: .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i hope this late intervention by Les has something more substantial to it than some sort of pitch for the UKIP party


----------

